# What a fantastic saw



## motthunter

I love mine too. Bosch does a great job these days. Nice detailed review


----------



## tenontim

I've been waiting for a review of this saw. I've had my eye on it for awhile. I'm a big fan of the Bosch line of portable power tools. I've had several brands of jig saws and haven't been happy with any, including the craftsman that I have now. This may make up my mind. Thanks for the post.


----------



## sIKE

I too have bought one of these reciently and have come to love it. If you want to kick your cuts up a notch, get the Festool jig saw blades they leave extremely smooth cuts. They cost a bit more but they are worth it.


----------



## Richforever

Thanks for the review. I've been thinking of upgrading from an old Craftsman, and this might be the one.


----------



## OttawaP

I've owned one for a while now. It's a good saw, power to spare with simple blade changes. I cross cut all my hardwood to length with it before the lumber hits the jointer. It doesn't bog down at all.


----------



## woodchips

I have the cordless version 18v top handle bosch jig saw and I do love it. Seems every bit as powerful as the corded version but the batteries are starting to wear down after two years of hard useage, not bad all in all but I'm ready for a smaller more compact li-on drill and I'll prob get this barrel grip to replace my cordless version. Based on your review it seems like a standard high quality bosch jigsaw. Obviously just my opinion but bosch has seemed to lead the way when it comes to quality in jigsaws, they really have a great saw!

thanks for the review, well put together and very informative.

~isaac


----------



## Dwain

I have the exact saw you have. I love it. You won't find too many woodworkers out there that don't love it.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

That will make a great jigsaw.


----------



## Woodchuck1957

I just bought this same jigsaw ( barrell grip ) recently after haveing the old Craftsman with the scroll knob feature for probably close to 20 years. Believe it or not I haven't tried it out yet, even after buying the Bosch TC21HC 21-Piece T-Shank Contractor Jig Saw Blade Set and blade case. From all that I've seen written about this saw I'm glad I bought it, it seems to get great reviews everywhere, and the blades are supose to be great too.


----------



## sry

I thought I should post a quick update here. I've used this saw for a little over a year now and agree wholeheartedly with my initial review. I've used this saw to cut a lot of wood (thick and thin, hard and soft) and even some metal, and it doesn't show any signs of slowing down.

A few new/updated thoughts:
-It can get hot with extended use. Only happened to me once when cutting triple-thick mdf for about a half hour straight, but I still had to put a glove on one hand.
-The extra clean blades from Bosch really are amazing.
-I really like the barrel grip and the control I have over the saw and haven't regretted that decision for a second in the shop. However, I've used this in a few situations outside the workshop where the top grip would be better simply due to the weird angles I'd be working in.
-The no-mar footplate does exactly what it says it does. Shocking, I know


----------



## a1Jim

I didn't buy a barrell grip but the bosch jig saw are the best I've ever owned I have two.


----------



## Royalwoodworker

The best jigsaw I have ever used and the barrel grip is the best for accuracy. I cant stand top grip models anymore. Dont even mess with other jigs. BTW, this saw has withstood my HS students use for 2 years now, so, that is like us using it for 10-15 years. haha!


----------



## Ralphie9

Anyone buy fro Coastal Tool online? They have these for $145


----------



## Toolfool

Amen to all above, this is my jig saw too! The only saw I liked better was an earlier model of Bosch barrel grip saw they did not make when I lost it that had the round black knob with the red lever thingy in it, but maybe it was really just my memory decieving me as to how I loved that saws "feel" and control over this one. This blade change system though on this baby can't be beat!


----------

